# My "Wide Load" Girls



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 11, 2011)

Copper, 291 days. Carrying a Doc baby Ignore her funky haircut, I clipped off belly/flank and then the naughty clipping bug made me head/neck clip her too











Blondie, 271 days. Carrying my first Royal baby! She's SUPPOSED to be a light palomino instead of mud colored lol










Daisy, 263 days. Carrying a repeat Doc baby (full sibling to Teddy) Soo hoping for a tiny little bay pinto filly!


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2011)

Your second two girls are due about the same time mine are. Although, I only have one that looks that pregnant, the other two are keeping their girlish figures, so far.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see the foals! Your girls aren't too terribly wide yet. The mare in my dp looked like that for 3 months before she foaled. She was pasture bred and had a bag the whole time so for 3 months we thought she was 'ready' and got up every hour to check on her. I will NEVER pasture breed her again


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 12, 2011)

They're all carrying lower than wider, so hoping that means I got ahold of the filly fairy



The first two are huge bellied, the last little bay mare has a tiny belly but there's no doubt there's a baby in there, he/she let me know for sure a few weeks ago when it was kicking the heck out of my hand! I'm getting anxious/excited, first two are brand spankin' new crosses, and Daisy is carrying a repeat so will be fun to see what they decide to give me this year and how it compares to last year's colt



Right now I'm leaning toward the pali mare going first, she's winning in the udder department so far.


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2011)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Copper, 291 days. Carrying a Doc baby Ignore her funky haircut, I clipped off belly/flank and then the naughty clipping bug made me head/neck clip her too




They look so cute! I've encountered that "naughty clipping bug" too, lol! The horses sure seem to love getting that hair off too don't they? Good luck on your upcoming foals!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 13, 2011)

Magic said:


> They look so cute! I've encountered that "naughty clipping bug" too, lol! The horses sure seem to love getting that hair off too don't they? Good luck on your upcoming foals!


haha yes they do! Especially that mare! She'd let me sit and scratch her belly all day if I had the time! She's too funny, gets that upper lip moving and and I swear rolls her eyes back in pure pleasure lol


----------

